# My new P.ParadoxaL3



## butlittlegood (Sep 21, 2007)

Hi, this is my new guys...






Like it?


----------



## chrisboy101 (Sep 21, 2007)

cool ive got an L3 paradoxa  but sadly when it molted it twisted its arm but hopefully after its next molt it will recovery


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 21, 2007)

Looks great!


----------



## OGIGA (Sep 22, 2007)

Nice picture


----------



## butlittlegood (Sep 22, 2007)

Tank for the reply!

@hibiscusmile they are fascinated for your "bugs room"!amazing!

@OGIGA thank, i'm a Photoreporter in Rome, photo it's my passion!

@chrisboy101 i hope thet the arm regenerate!


----------



## butlittlegood (Sep 22, 2007)

Another little alien on the Phalaenopsis











I love this little guy!


----------



## Sparky (Sep 22, 2007)

I really want one now.


----------



## chrisboy101 (Sep 22, 2007)

their a pretty cool species


----------



## butlittlegood (Sep 23, 2007)

And this specie is most photogenic!!


----------



## butlittlegood (Oct 1, 2007)

Mimetism of phyllocrania..my little guy!!!


----------



## butlittlegood (Oct 4, 2007)




----------



## butlittlegood (Oct 7, 2007)

Another little pose...


----------



## spawn (Oct 7, 2007)

The one reaching for your finger is the money shot. Best pose so far. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## butlittlegood (Oct 9, 2007)

Hey, i love my little ghost...and.....





i have helped killing a cricket..


----------



## butlittlegood (Oct 11, 2007)

This have molt recently...and i hope she is female....have a some green color...

It's a Female?? &lt;_&lt;


----------



## OGIGA (Oct 11, 2007)

It looks great!

(Don't know the gender though)


----------



## Morpheus uk (Oct 14, 2007)

Your first photo is of a male and your last photo is of a female


----------



## Kruszakus (Oct 15, 2007)

I got me own self six of those, third instar too - they are just so tiny als slow - nothing compared to what Odontomantis can do when stalking it's prey or escapind from a pee box, hehe... can't wait till it becomes a bigger mantid.


----------



## butlittlegood (Oct 15, 2007)

this is my little little girl...it's fantastic!


----------



## butlittlegood (Nov 1, 2007)

Update....


----------



## king_frog (Nov 1, 2007)

Those are some amazing pictures :mellow: ! And a beutiful mantis you have aswell  .

Very Nice B) .


----------

